# How to know the mobile model number ?



## Batistabomb (Dec 14, 2007)

Guys iam using a motorola old model phone, but i don't know the exact model no. it's belongs to, so i heared there is some short cut keys in nokia for viewing the model of phone, is there any such for motorola ?


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 14, 2007)

Look below the battery.
I don't know the code of moto.


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 14, 2007)

it's showing only the battery model


----------



## amanjagga (Dec 14, 2007)

In nokia this is the code
*#0000#

may be the same will be there is moto.


----------



## azzu (Dec 14, 2007)

BAtista anna not on the Battery but on the panel below the battery there be something like this "made in XXX" and model all .,,,,,
hope this helps


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Dec 14, 2007)

Type  *#06# to know the IMEI number of your phone. Enter the IMEI number on  *www.numberingplans.com/?page=analysis&sub=imeinr and u may get more info about your phone model.


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 14, 2007)

cool_techie_tvm said:
			
		

> Type  *#06# to know the IMEI number of your phone. Enter the IMEI number on  *www.numberingplans.com/?page=analysis&sub=imeinr and u may get more info about your phone model.



superbbbbb site thanks dear ,
mine is Motorola V3 RAZR



			
				azzu said:
			
		

> BAtista anna not on the Battery but on the panel below the battery there be something like this "made in XXX" and model all .,,,,,
> hope this helps



azzu phone kindana emi ledu also sticker, battery paina full cherigi poyindi


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Dec 15, 2007)

Batistabomb said:
			
		

> superbbbbb site thanks dear ,
> mine is Motorola V3 RAZR


Nice to know that it helped u


----------

